# Midlands Time Trialists...



## Hugh Manatee (5 Jun 2015)

...I need your help! I feel that I'm getting old and well, a bit fat. Before the decline quickens and becomes terminal, I would like to break a personal barrier.

What I need is a fast ten mile course. I would like it to be an official club course rather than a ten mile downhill stretch, (for now)! 

I will work all summer to get rid of a few Kgs and go for it! I actually have a TT bike sitting ready and unused in the loft. I have found some one who can glue tubs onto elderly carbon rims without leaving a bump and then I'll be ready. 

All I need is a course and a very still day. I have ridden the TT bike once and now know that disk wheels front and back are bad in anything other than the lightest breeze!

I live between Wolverhampton, Telford and Stafford to give you an idea of area!

Thanks.


----------



## screenman (5 Jun 2015)

Have a few days away and get on th V718


----------



## Cuchilo (5 Jun 2015)

Why not just do 10's all summer and then go for it ? Go on , get the bike out the loft and join in the fun


----------



## Hugh Manatee (5 Jun 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> Why not just do 10's all summer and then go for it ? Go on , get the bike out the loft and join in the fun.



It is a thought but I wanted to avoid all the laughing and pointing! 

@screenman that course in Hull sounds ideal. Apart for the Hull bit. By the end of summer I'll probably be desperate enough to give it a go!


----------



## screenman (5 Jun 2015)

What sort of time are you looking for?


----------



## Cuchilo (6 Jun 2015)

Hugh Manatee said:


> It is a thought but I wanted to avoid all the laughing and pointing!
> 
> @screenman that course in Hull sounds ideal. Apart for the Hull bit. By the end of summer I'll probably be desperate enough to give it a go!


Ive not seen any of that ! In fact quite the opposite , people are keen to see a new face and very helpful .


----------

